# Amf Sidewalk Bike Original Paint Pretty Nice Shape



## stingrayjoe (Aug 26, 2016)

Please PM direct with replies.

Late 60's or early 70's AMF Roadmaster convertible sidewalk bike with 20" wheels. Pedal crank scratches on guard but otherwise no real issues to speak of.  $55. + shipping.


----------

